# Thanks Lloyd!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Many thanks to Lloyd for renewing my motor trade policy with a great price and the usual excellent advice and conversation.
THANKS mate

Tim


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem mate, sorry i couldn't speak this morning though, i'm sat here feeling sorry for myself. Had a tooth (molar) pulled this morning and i'm sat here dribbling, the anesthetic is just beginning to wear off and now the pain is setting in.


----------

